# Is Etisalat eLife Available in Jumeirah?



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm moving to a place in Jumeirah 2 in the next couple of weeks and I'm trying to research which TV/Internet package I can get. I'm presuming I'll need to use Etisalat rather than Du. This eLife package they've got looks exactly what I'm after but unsure if the following relates to this area or not?



> eLife is immediately available to Fiber-qualified residential addresses.


If not, what other options do I have?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Gavtek said:


> I'm moving to a place in Jumeirah 2 in the next couple of weeks and I'm trying to research which TV/Internet package I can get. I'm presuming I'll need to use Etisalat rather than Du. This eLife package they've got looks exactly what I'm after but unsure if the following relates to this area or not?
> 
> If not, what other options do I have?



Only Etisalat services Humeirah & Umm Sequim. Apparently some areas have the new fibre cables, but not all. I believe we're scheduled to get it early next year (in Umm Sequim 1) , so best to call Etisalat & ask about your street/area.

And welcome to the nicest part of town. :clap2:
-


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

No eLife in Jumeriah 1, though it took me about 2 months and 20 phone calls to find this out. There is standard broadband through the land line though.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

If it's not available, does the TV work like the DU I've got right now where I plug the set-top box into the phone line socket and I have all the channels or do I need to faff about with satellite dishes and the like? 

The last tenant had more satellite dishes than NASA from the looks of it, don't fancy that.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Gavtek said:


> If it's not available, does the TV work like the DU I've got right now where I plug the set-top box into the phone line socket and I have all the channels or do I need to faff about with satellite dishes and the like?
> 
> The last tenant had more satellite dishes than NASA from the looks of it, don't fancy that.


It's all magic TV to me. (My husband organises all that but he's away at the mo.) I believe we have one disk on the roof, plus a box.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> so best to call Etisalat & ask about your street/area.


For your own sanity don't, I've had the fibre optic box since February and was told it would get activated "soon" at the time, went to Etisalat HQ in March and was told 2-3 weeks. Asked again in June and was told "inshallah soon". Had neighbours go in August and were told in 1 or 2 months. Called Etisalat a few times, they don't have that kind of information to provide however they said they will be mostly done (like 90%) by the end of the year with the few remaining done early 2011 (not holding my breath).

The funny part of all this was back in February when I asked what "soon" meant, 2 days, 2 weeks, 2 months or 2 years? The guy laughed when I said 2 years... 10 months and counting...


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Gavtek said:


> If it's not available, does the TV work like the DU I've got right now where I plug the set-top box into the phone line socket and I have all the channels or do I need to faff about with satellite dishes and the like?
> 
> The last tenant had more satellite dishes than NASA from the looks of it, don't fancy that.


Satellite only for us, and judging by the size of the dish on the neighbours roof they're getting their TV from the moon.


----------

